# Digital Photo Professional 4.10.0



## Vern (Feb 15, 2019)

I confess to being as luddite when it comes to post capture processing, and have used DPP for my RAW conversions b/c it is good and simple. Just installed the new version that allows image adjustments in selected areas and really like the results. Per the images below (left version with brightening of the eye and lowering some highlights/right w/o these edits).


----------



## Nelu (Feb 15, 2019)

Vern said:


> I confess to being as luddite when it comes to post capture processing, and have used DPP for my RAW conversions b/c it is good and simple. Just installed the new version that allows image adjustments in selected areas and really like the results. Per the images below (left version with brightening of the eye and lowering some highlights/right w/o these edits).
> View attachment 183142


True, you can get great results from those RAW files without the extra size like when you do it in Photoshop and saving as a TIFF or even a Jpeg file but they really need to start working on improving the speed because man, brushing is slow as hell!
On my MacBook Pro doing the same thing in Capture One Pro 12 is waaaay faster...


----------

